# Berkshire East 1/8/11



## reefer (Jan 9, 2011)

Had to get back for a party but wanted to keep the skiing momentum going, so I hit up something quick and no frills. Was looking for a mellow morning and the BEast delivered! Hadn’t been in a while and it looked like they would have a few inches of fluff to fool around in. Arrived early for a front row parking spot with some light snow falling. Booted up and was out pretty early. No-one was rushing to get out there! What a laid back place.
Found enough stash on skier’s right of Competition, Flying Cloud, and Big Chief to keep it entertaining. All other blacks were closed. Skied 8:30 – 1:00.
Lots of kid programs going on. Amazing amount of families. Was skiing right onto the triple all morning Saturday - but there was still a good crowd there! I can’t see why this couldn’t be going on at Magic. The “local” feel was amazing. Nobody was looking for high speed lifts or slope side lodging, just some nicely groomed intermediate stuff, and an awesome racing and ski school program. Haven’t seen so many mothers reading or doing homework in the Lodge in a long time…………………….classic. I think I’m one of the few that drove more than an hour to get here.
Can’t wait to come back when the rest of the hill is open. If I would have been able to stay in the afternoon I would have brought out the rock skis for some of that reserved. Did one run with a be-friended local (wearing a season pass) on some reserved which was a lot of fun, but just too bony for my Recons……..
Long live the BEast! How about some snow…………………………………….


In the front row:






Early lift ride, at least it's starting to look like winter:





My private first run:





The Rustic Lodge:





Was a fun morning:





Impressive windmill owned by the Beast. At least twice the size as Bolton Valleys. Should be working soon from what they say...............


----------



## persee (Jan 9, 2011)

Was at the b-east myself yesterday. First time. Will definitely be back. 

Now for some additional snow to open more of the terrain...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, looks pretty awesome!


----------



## zinger3000 (Jan 9, 2011)

Is the windmill new?  I don't remember seeing it there last time I went, two seasons ago.

I drive over an hour and a half to get there.  Well worth it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 9, 2011)

Never been there but drove past it last fall on the way home from my daughter's home in 495 land . We purposely decided to drive home  that way instead of taking our usual 4 laner , high speed  trip to 495 land.

looks awesome , we really enjoy the vibe of local areas !! It's like skiing USED to be be fore the glitz


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2011)

I've never been, but I'm not more than 75 mins away. 

It's on my to-do list for a Saturday soon.

gotta love that old school retro feel you described.

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## billski (Jan 9, 2011)

zinger3000 said:


> Is the windmill new?  I don't remember seeing it there last time I went, two seasons ago.
> 
> I drive over an hour and a half to get there.  Well worth it.



It is brand new.  Jon Schaefer, son of the owner, along with his two brothers have made significant investments to their infrastructure in the last 3-5 years.  Jon came to our December meeting and described the progression - you missed a good meeting.  One of the brothers made big bucks on Wall Street, then came back and is investing it into the mountain in everything from trail improvements to snowmaking.  The turbine will provide 100% of BE's electric needs and will feed the remainder into the power grid, making $$ in the process.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2011)

zinger3000 said:


> Is the windmill new?  I don't remember seeing it there last time I went, two seasons ago.
> 
> I drive over an hour and a half to get there.  Well worth it.



Yes, they installed it over the summer.


----------



## marcski (Jan 9, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Never been there but drove past it last fall on the way home from my daughter's home in 495 land . We purposely decided to drive home  that way instead of taking our usual 4 laner , high speed  trip to 495 land.
> 
> looks awesome , we really enjoy the vibe of local areas !! It's like skiing USED to be be fore the glitz




I grew up skiing at the BEast...when it was known affectionately as Berkshire Ice. )     I went back last year for the first time in about 28 years.  I love it there!  

Warp...how awesome is the drive between Charlemont, where the BEast is located, and North Adams.  I think it could be one of my favorite roads that I've ever been on!!


----------



## bigbog (Jan 9, 2011)

marcski said:


> I grew up skiing at the BEast...when it was known affectionately as Berkshire Ice. )     I went back last year for the first time in about 28 years.  I love it there!
> 
> Warp...how awesome is the drive between Charlemont, where the BEast is located, and North Adams.  I think it could be one of my favorite roads that I've ever been on!!



The Berkshires are nice..........whole area is pretty.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 9, 2011)

marcski said:


> I grew up skiing at the BEast...when it was known affectionately as Berkshire Ice. )     I went back last year for the first time in about 28 years.  I love it there!
> 
> Warp...how awesome is the drive between Charlemont, where the BEast is located, and North Adams.  I think it could be one of my favorite roads that I've ever been on!!



 Right on target Marc !!! The Queen and i really enjoyed the  Mohawk Trail scenery and we continued on thru the Pass into NYS to Troy then up thru the "Dacks  to the St Lawrence and  that was also some  outstanding scenery . !!!!!!!!


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 9, 2011)

marcski said:


> I grew up skiing at the BEast...when it was known affectionately as Berkshire Ice. )     I went back last year for the first time in about 28 years.  I love it there!
> 
> Warp...how awesome is the drive between Charlemont, where the BEast is located, and North Adams.  I think it could be one of my favorite roads that I've ever been on!!



Do you know when they first allowed snowboarding. I went there once with some friends and they wouldn't sell me a ticket. It was some time after 85 but I don't remember the exact year.


----------



## marcski (Jan 9, 2011)

carbonXshell said:


> Do you know when they first allowed snowboarding. I went there once with some friends and they wouldn't sell me a ticket. It was some time after 85 but I don't remember the exact year.



I wouldn't know....Before last winter, the last time I skied there was I think '81 or '82.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 9, 2011)

nice

it won't be this winter, but I need to knock Beast off my list.  I was in Quechee Friday night.  I should've bagged my Saturday Pico plans and headed down south for Beast.  Looks much better than what I scored at Pico.


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 9, 2011)

marcski said:


> I went back last year for the first time in about 28 years.



I should have paid more attention in math class :dunce:


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2011)

*Mohawk Trail*



marcski said:


> I grew up skiing at the BEast...when it was known affectionately as Berkshire Ice. )     I went back last year for the first time in about 28 years.  I love it there!
> 
> Warp...*how awesome is the drive between Charlemont, where the BEast is located, and North Adams.*  I think it could be one of my favorite roads that I've ever been on!!



Try it on a motorcycle on a great fall day and it's even nicer.:wink:


----------



## Superbman (Jan 10, 2011)

Great Photos...one of them has the back of my Helmet!

We need a good dump of snow to really bring the joint to life (B'east is a totally different area when the trees are open).

At least the left those big moguls on the top of Comp for a week and a half-we need to start an internet campaign to get a few full-time snowmaking based mogul trails at Berkshire East (I'd plug for UMASS and Grizzly/Upper and Mid Minnie Dole).


----------



## crank (Jan 10, 2011)

I skied Beast my first and only time a couple of years ago when there was plenty of snow and all the trees were open.  I've been wanting to go back but have been waiting for similar conditions.  I think I would get bored without the glades and some woods to play in.


----------



## RISkier (Jan 11, 2011)

When most of the terrain is open, B'East one seriously fun Mountain. It's old school, folks are friendly and laiod back, and ther's terrain for everyone.


----------



## arik (Jan 11, 2011)

I was at B-East on saturday and yea, those bumps were fun.


----------



## Superbman (Jan 12, 2011)

arik said:


> I was at B-East on saturday and yea, those bumps were fun.



It'll be more fun today....there's a snow bomb going off!

I'm headi g up in a few minutes...


----------

